# Brielse Meer bei Oostvoorne



## kelle_fl (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich seit Tagen schlau zu machen, wie das mit dem angeln in Holland funktioniert. Ich würde gerne am Brielse Meer bei Oostvoorne angeln, habe nur keine Lust eine Strafe zu zahlen weil ich irgendein Schein zu wenig habe ...

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, benötigt man "nur" den VISpasmit der dazugehörigen Liste (die man aber zusammen bekommt oder)? Die Liste kann ich mir doch bestimmt irgendwo vorort kaufen im Angelladen ..?

Oder benötige ich noch ein Erlaubnisschein für dieses Gewässer, falls ja woher bekomm ich dieses?

Ich danke schonmal für eure Antworten, ich hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig schlauer machen 

Gruß,

Florian


----------



## tomzander (26. März 2011)

*AW: Brielse Meer bei Oostvoorne*



kelle_fl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche mich seit Tagen schlau zu machen, wie das mit dem angeln in Holland funktioniert. Ich würde gerne am Brielse Meer bei Oostvoorne angeln, habe nur keine Lust eine Strafe zu zahlen weil ich irgendein Schein zu wenig habe ...
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, benötigt man "nur" den VISpasmit der dazugehörigen Liste (die man aber zusammen bekommt oder)? Die Liste kann ich mir doch bestimmt irgendwo vorort kaufen im Angelladen ..?



Das ist eine gute Frage... Hab nun auch den großen Vispas für Zeeland. Man sagte mir das man das Brielse Meer noch befischen darf. Erst so ab Rotterdam kostets dann wieder was extra, nen Tagesschein.

Aber sicher schien mir die Dame im Brieller' Tiergeschäft nicht zu sein.

Falls jemand mehr weiss.... Dumm ist nur das die Info Liste die man mit sich führen soll nur in Niederländisch ist.. So gut ist mein Niederländisch dann doch nicht.. :-S


Gruß,

Tom


----------

